
The Techcrunch Web Tablet Project - dbreunig
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2008/07/21/the-techcrunch-web-tablet-project/
======
vaksel
Thats how Kindle should have looked like, instead of that 1980s looking
contraption amazon came out with

~~~
thaumaturgy
Kindle was designed to do a completely different job. It uses a specialized
screen -- I think it's ePaper, or something similar, based on some work from
MIT a few years back -- that's designed to make the text as easy to read as a
printed book.

AFAIK, there's no color support on that kind of screen technology yet, or if
there is, it's prohibitively expensive.

~~~
Bjoern
Correct. That screen utilizes eInk (ePaper, whatever currently the hype word
is for it). The main idea behind this technology is readability and minimal
energy consumption. Next generation of this technology will probably be OLED
(Organic Light Emitting Diode) with which it will be possible to have thin and
colorful displays. Sony has developed interesting prototypes which you can see
e.g. here. (<http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=NcAm3KihFho>)

~~~
dangoldin
Very nice link. It's incredible how thin and flexible they are. Do you know
what the time frame of launch is on these and the prices?

~~~
Bjoern
I am not an expert in this topic but they sell this here already. You can e.g.
find here [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_light-
emitting_diode#So...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_light-
emitting_diode#Sony_applications) some information about it.

------
christefano
It sounds like the techcrunchies haven't actually used the Nokia N810. Just
like their dream web tablet, the N810 already uses a Linux kernel, runs
Firefox, Skype and plays Flash and other media. It also just hit their $299
price point. They dismissed it, however, and said they want a bigger screen,
even though it has has a fantastic 800x480 resolution and 225 pixels per inch
(compared to the iPhone's 480x320 resolution and 160 pixels per inch).

Then Cubrilovic and Arrington deleted their comments. Go figure.

~~~
christefano
It sounds like the techcrunchies haven't actually used the Nokia N810. Just
like their dream web tablet, the N810 already uses a Linux kernel, runs
Firefox, Skype and plays Flash and other media. It also just hit their $299
price point.

They dismissed it, however, and said they want a bigger screen, even though it
has has a fantastic 800x480 resolution and 225 pixels per inch (compared to
the iPhone's 480x320 resolution and 160 pixels per inch).

------
lyime
It's a very ambitious project. Doable although I think something like this
really needs leadership, guidance and a project timeline.

------
st3fan
"""... when we were discussing the ultimate web browsing/cloud computing
client hardware..."""

WTF is a 'cloud computing client'. Personally I'm sick and tired of hearing
the word 'cloud' being used in every hyped project now.

~~~
tx
There's a marketing play here, you see how the slash separates two types of
future customers?

"Cloud computing" - for those who believe in it and "web browsing" for the
rest of us.

:-)

------
maxwell
That page crashes Firefox and Safari. edit: no one else?

~~~
calvin
Fine on FireFox 2.0.0.16/WinXP. Which Firefox are you using? If you're on 3.0
make sure you upgrade to 3.01 as it's a lot more stable.

~~~
maxwell
Good call, I upgraded from 3.0 to 3.01 on Leopard. And it doesn't crash
anymore, though it doesn't crash Safari either anymore, so I'm thinking it
could have been something on their end that's since been updated.

